

Show HN: I wrote a book about adventure. Here it is for free. - wheresclark
http://www.adventureplaybook.com/

======
jonalmeida
I like this!

I'd love to see a post about how you personally decide what to try out next -
a sort of thought process. I've always wanted to do something in the moment,
right after a long day. It starts off with a helluva lot of zest, but my pace
falls when I have stop and think of what to do, at which point I just say f&%!
it and go home to read HN.

EDIT: reddit.com/r/adventures is a nice one.

~~~
wheresclark
It's on my list to write about Stay tuned.

------
wheresclark
Reddit.com/r/adventures is a good one. Also check out explorersweb.com and
explorersconnect.com

------
hugocaracoll
Congratulations on releasing the book. Thank you.

------
wheresclark
No problem at all. I hope you enjoy.

~~~
smu
Can you recommend some online communities where they discuss trips like these?

